# CHRISTMAS HORSE/BARN/CART CONTEST!



## Marty (Dec 10, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Ok guys get ready, get set, let 'em rip............[/SIZE]

Let's post your pictures! We'll take everything you got and judge it fairly.

I must tell you that you will be more than pleased with the prizes I have picked out for you. I am so exicted about them, I know you will love them to pieces!

Corrine and I will be getting together off line via phone in a couple of days to see what you've got. I'd like to extend your picture posting day till December 14th, just in case you need it. Corrine and I will judge them all at that time and winners will be notified HERE on December 15th. In the event of a tie, I'll be calling in my Daniel to break that tie.

So good luck, have fun and let's do it!

POST YOUR PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## Mona (Dec 10, 2009)

No, obviously this is not an entry, however, I kept this years ago when Marty started talking about decorating the barn, and I meant to send it to her and never did. I came across it on the internet somewhere and thought how fitting it was for her, so now is the perfect time to share it with her!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 10, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]That's cute.... I can actually envision that happening.[/SIZE]_


----------



## Gini (Dec 11, 2009)

Mona that is a riot! I'm sure that would be what I'd wake up to if I tried to decorate! Very very cute


----------



## wrs (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is WRS Farms entry for the Horse & Barn decorating contest. This is "Striker" checking out the barn decorations.






Merry Christmas everyone!

From all of us at WRS Farms


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Dec 11, 2009)

I love your Santa on the horse!! That is adorable!! I was going to decorate my filly and their run-in shelter but it is bitter cold here so I guess I will miss the deadline. We have windchills between -37f and -47f. Flippin cold out!


----------



## Sandee (Dec 11, 2009)

wrs said:


> Here is WRS Farms entry for the Horse & Barn decorating contest. This is "Striker" checking out the barn decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I've hunted and cannot find anything like your Santa on horseback. Love it! Could you please tell us where your got it? I'd love to get one for my sister.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is my entry! I couldn't really get any pictures of the horses and the barn together all decorated. I don't have help.

The best part is the video I made. You have to watch it to get the real effect!

*Christmas Video*



















































*Merry Christmas!!*


----------



## wrs (Dec 11, 2009)

> Ok, I've hunted and cannot find anything like your Santa on horseback. Love it! Could you please tell us where your got it? I'd love to get one for my sister.


Sandee, We got it at "Plants N Things" here locally. I'll give them a call tomorrow & find out were they get them. I'll email you when I find out.


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 13, 2009)

These are my entries



It's been so bitterly cold here I didn't think I was going to be able to get everything dressed up for this !



Luckily, we've had a warm spell (36 degrees) and it gave me a chance to get out there without freezing my fingers to the bone.

This is my daughter Stephanie, posing in front of the horse barn with two of our mini's, Muffy and Phoebe.


----------



## BBH (Dec 13, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR! THIS WAS OUR THIRD PARADE AND VERY COLD WITH DRIZZLE FOR NORTH TEXAS.


----------



## BBH (Dec 13, 2009)

ANYTHING GREEN SHOULD BE EDIBLE......


----------



## appymini (Dec 13, 2009)

I would have entered.But darn my Battereis where dead. I have to charge them up.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 13, 2009)

Everyones pictures are really cute..and time is getting close for judging. Lets get those cameras out. and show everyone on the forum all those wonderful christmas pictures. Marty, I will be calling you soon.


----------



## Zipper (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi,

Is the 14th included in doing the pictures? If it is I will get mine in the morning. I think it has quit snowing here finally.


----------



## Marty (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok you guys with dead batteries, we'll give you time to get them so get going Zipper and Appy mini and everyone else we'll wait!


----------



## Zipper (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Marty,

I will get them done in the morning and post them.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 14, 2009)

I have some coming tooo!!!! Just took em today!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Dec 14, 2009)

OK, here's our entry:

Dashing Through the Snow!






Banner and Ash enjoying winter





Angie


----------



## TN Belle (Dec 14, 2009)

I have two, kinda, an entry from the local Christmas parade and a visit with Santa at Petsmart!






Twix and Amos with Santa on his knees






Twix with Bells and garland on for the Soddy Daisy Parade.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 14, 2009)

What is the cut off time? Still trying to finish mine


----------



## Zipper (Dec 14, 2009)

Here are the best I could get by myself . They are not quite obedience trained yet.


----------



## MayhemFarm (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi All,

New here, but I thought I would share my christmas picture (hopefully it will come through)!

Okay so she is NOT a miniature but I didn't have any pictures of my miniatures all decked out!

This is my Appaloosa mare and I doing our local Christmas parade - she loves the sound of bells so they are dangling off of her everywhere!!!





Great Thread!!!!

McKenzie and Lynn Blake

Mayhem Farm


----------



## candycar (Dec 14, 2009)

Between rain this week, vacation last week and computer problems! I finally got them today! Hope it's not too late





Jelly Bean and I in Xmas turnout











Horse and Barn

Lexy






Jelly Bean


----------



## candycar (Dec 14, 2009)

I gotta say, Zipper, yours are adorable! Great job I think your training is just fine!


----------



## appymini (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## appymini (Dec 14, 2009)

Gee they came ut small


----------



## wingnut (Dec 14, 2009)

Can I enter my christmas card compilation?






I'm particularly proud of their matching halters and candy cane striped leads



Not to mention I'm pretty darn partial to the kids in this too.


----------



## Zipper (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Candycar.

I am so glad Marty delayed it there are so many great pictures here I love them all.

I dont have any old enough for a cart. I just love those pictures.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is our fun Christmas offerring. We has so much fun doing this!



Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Zipper (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh they are so cute you guys did a great job.

I love the halters and I love that the whole family was involved.

Cathy


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 14, 2009)

We got into the fun with Kim and her family too!





This is Mickey and her gelding Manny with Nick and Peek. Mickey and Nick are best buddies and Manny and Peek are mortal enemies - they each try to steal the others food and that doesn't sit well with either of them!


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 14, 2009)

MiLo Minis said:


> We got into the fun with Kim and her family too!
> 
> 
> 
> This is Mickey and her gelding Manny with Nick and Peek. Mickey and Nick are best buddies and Manny and Peek are mortal enemies - they each try to steal the others food and that doesn't sit well with either of them!


I love that pic! They are quite the pair.



I wonder who started the stealing of food? HMMM....


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Dec 14, 2009)

I hope the I have managed to attach a picture we wanted to enter in the Horse and Cart Christmas Contest.

This is a pic of our Llama "Patch" and his two mini buddies - Cisco and Ho-Ho.

There were pulling a sleigh and we made a big wreath that went over the top and attached to the shafts on each side.


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics of our Annual Christmas Open Barn.

We decorate - inside and out and invite anyone and everyone! Last years guest book had 800 entries!

We have a campfire, hot chocolate, cookies, popcorn and give wagon/carrige rides!

This Saturday is this years event - YOU ARE ALL INVITED!

1pm to 4 p.m. at Bryant's Miniatures in Norris City, IL


----------



## Laura Leopard (Dec 14, 2009)

Here are my entries


----------



## Marty (Dec 14, 2009)

Can someone be a good sport and offer to enlarge Deb and Hal's pictures and make them a whole lot bigger please?


----------



## Zipper (Dec 14, 2009)

Id love to be a good sport but I dont know how to do it or I would in a minute.


----------



## Marty (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh Corrine are you seeing all of these entrees????????

I want everyone to win! But sorry that's not possible.

This is going to be soooo hard! And very close.........oh my gosh what on earth are we going to do?

Every single picture is just beautiful and believe me, they are all being looked at VERY carefully with a fine tooth comb. You all look so wonderful.

Geesh Corrine........ call me for a conference........


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 14, 2009)

Dave drove Mamasboy in a parade last weekend. We also walked two horses. We had a blast.


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Dec 14, 2009)

Marty said:


> Can someone be a good sport and offer to enlarge Deb and Hal's pictures and make them a whole lot bigger please?


I've tried everything I know and pushed every button that looked promising - but I just can't seem to figure out how to enlarge our photos.

Sorry. Maybe my New Year's resolutions will include a computer class or two! If I can stay out of the barn long enough! ha ha

Thanks for the offer of help.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 14, 2009)

Hal & Deb Bryant said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone be a good sport and offer to enlarge Deb and Hal's pictures and make them a whole lot bigger please?
> ...


Not sure if you guys are still on, but if you want to email them to me at [email protected] but don't downsize them when you send them. I have high speed so it's ok. Or if they are on photobucket you can just send me a link. I will try for you.

Or, try posting them to photobucket again but make sure your camera is set for at least a 4x6 pic or larger and you default setting in photobucket is set for at least 400x600 or 600x800. I made that mistake before. Hope this helps. Sorry i didn't see this sooner.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 15, 2009)

appymini said:


> Gee they came ut small


I am just trying to resize for appymini, hope this works for you


----------



## Marty (Dec 15, 2009)

Still waiting for someone to help enlarge Deb and Hal's pictures because they cannot be judged fairly like that. Somebody please give it a try.


----------



## appymini (Dec 15, 2009)

dreaminmini said:


> appymini said:
> 
> 
> > Gee they came ut small
> ...


Thanks for trying Dreaminmini.With your pm I figured it.And got the pics larger on my mssage.A big thank you.


----------



## Sandee (Dec 15, 2009)

Zipper, I'd say if they are standing there without someone holding them - that's pretty good training! Mine would be fighting or wandering off in search of food long before I could pick up the camera.

Wingnut - LOVE that card. Sure wish I could have gotten my hubby to make us one this year. I'm not that talented with a computer.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 15, 2009)

Marty said:


> Still waiting for someone to help enlarge Deb and Hal's pictures because they cannot be judged fairly like that. Somebody please give it a try.


Marty, unfortunately no one can just re-size the pics for them. They are going to have to resize them right on Photobucket, it won't let anyone else just resize a pic. They will have to upload the photos again but before they upload them... right by the "UPLOAD PHOTO" button is there is a message that says "press CRTL for multiple pictures" beside it is "(click for options)", click on it and it will bring up a window and you can choose the size to upload your pictures (they should at least use the 400x600 option or larger). I did put an offer out there to help them but haven't heard anything back.



My email is [email protected] if they still need help or want me to do it.


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Dec 15, 2009)

Attempting again to enlarge our photos - wish us luck!


----------



## Zipper (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Sandee, but Romeo has a lead rope on I think it was hooked over his back and on the door.

They hadnt been outside since Wed. night because of the snow storm so they were being brats and Archie kept wanting to roll and grab Zips blanket so Wait and Ottttttt didnt work as good as it usually does but they werent bad for a rush job as I didnt have any pictures against the barn or in the barn so I just threw it together.

Cathy


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 15, 2009)

Ohhhh Marty, Get off the phone!!!!



I am trying to call you...



we have a important phone call to do... There sure are alot of nice pictures, this isnt going to be easy. We may have to call our tie-breaker judge in..


----------



## Marty (Dec 15, 2009)

we are judging right now everyone!

Still trying to help Debi and Hal as we cannot see their picture


----------



## Marty (Dec 15, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Thank you everyone who entered. You guys really had Corinne and I stumped so we really took our time and went over every single picture carefully and wish you all could have won.[/SIZE]

Will the winners please EMAIL me tonite with your address so I can get your prizes out in the mail tomorrow?

Your prizes are courtesy of Mary Lou. Thank you Mary Lou for allowing us to hold this contest.

Because we gave you some extra time, I hope they all reach you by Christmas.

[SIZE=12pt]Here's your winners.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]FIRST PLACE HORSE/BARN[/SIZE]

LITTLE MIRACLES

SECOND PLACE

ZIPPER

CARTS:

FIRST PLACE

DEB AND HAL

SECOND PLACE

APPYMINI

At the very last minute, Corinne and I decided to award an HONORABLE MENTION so that is going to MAD4MINIS . (Please contact Corrine with your address and she has the honorable mention award)


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Dec 15, 2009)

Aww Congrats everyone! I loved looking at all the Holiday photos. Thank you Marty for putting this together. Thank you Corrine & Mary Lou as well!





Marty - please let me know if you recieved my pm back. For some reason my sent never shows up in the sent folder so I can't tell if it actually went through or not. )


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 15, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]CONGRATULATIONS[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]everyone, you all did a fantastic job on your pictures.[/SIZE]

Corinne


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Zipper (Dec 16, 2009)

Great pictures everyone and it was so much fun to look at everyones horses and the decorations and my family and friends enjoyed them as I showed everyone that came into the house.

They all brought smiles to faces.

Thank-you Marty and Corinne for taking all the time and trouble to run this contest and to Mary Lou for the prizes.

[SIZE=18pt]MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]From the Ontario Canada Crew.[/SIZE]


----------



## wingnut (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## minie812 (Dec 16, 2009)

COngrats to the WINNERS


----------



## Marty (Dec 16, 2009)

[SIZE=24pt]HEY WINNERS! I NEED YOUR ADDRESSES QUICK![/SIZE]


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Dec 16, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Congratulation to everyone!!!! Beautiful picture's!!!! I really loved the video of lil miracles farms



it was so adorable. Congrats again!!![/SIZE]


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats to the other winners and a huge thank you to all who worked to put this contest together.




Everyone had such great photos, I really enjoyed seeing them all !


----------



## Gini (Dec 16, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners and all that entered!!






The pictures were wonderful and showed all great ideas ideas for nest year!! Beautiful Barns, Horses and carts.

Congrats again!!!


----------



## wrs (Dec 16, 2009)

Congratulations to all the winners!





Thank you to everyone involved in putting this on. It's a lot of fun.





We're looking forward to next year.


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats everyone! The pics were great!


----------



## candycar (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats to all winners! Lots of great pics and good fun too


----------



## appymini (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats to the ther winners. Was alote of nice pics.can tll everyone loves thre little minis so well.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Marty said:


> [SIZE=24pt]HEY WINNERS! I NEED YOUR ADDRESSES QUICK![/SIZE]


I tried sending you a PM, but I can't tell if it went through. I hit send, but nothing is in my sent folder.

Just in case I"ll just post the informaton here.

Amanda Fredericks

23 Leavenworth Rd

Shelton, CT 06484


----------



## Katiean (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok I know it is a bit late but I fiddled with Deb & Hal's pic a bit. I think it was a bit fuzzy.






Were you driving the lama or horse?


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Dec 17, 2009)

Katiean said:


> Ok I know it is a bit late but I fiddled with Deb & Hal's pic a bit. I think it was a bit fuzzy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, We were driving all three, Patch the llama, Cisco and Hi-Ho, the minis ( they are the lead team on our 6 horse hitch) We had them hooked like a Russian Troika, all had lines and drove well. They were pulling a sleigh that we had decoratd and had a large wreath over Patch. We had a small generator and several strings of lights, we were in several christmas parades and really had a good time. Thanks again!!!! Hal and Deb


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 17, 2009)

I sent a PM with my address but I didn't get a reply yet. Please let me know if you got it or if I need to send by e-mail. Thanks


----------



## Marty (Dec 20, 2009)

I have everyone's address and the prizes are on the way. Hope they all get to you in time but if not, don't worry because they are in the mail somewhere between here and there. Hope you like them. I thought they were pretty.


----------



## Zipper (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Marty,

I received mine today and is it ever cute. I love it and I dont have one.

Thanks.

Cathy


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 28, 2009)

I received mine today



A very nice shiny black tail bag ! Something I don't have yet and will use for next show season !



Thank you !


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Dec 29, 2009)

Received our gift on Christmas Eve!. We love the lighted house and will be a part of our decoration from now on.

Thanks so much. Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and are looking forward to a fun New Year!

You go to alot of trouble and expense - Want you to know we apppreciate all your efforts!

Hal & Deb


----------



## appymini (Jan 1, 2010)

Recieved my gift yesturday. A lovely snowball. It will look nice in my new china cabinet. Thanks


----------

